# MMAF GFX Grand Prix R1 - MC vs. Litegladiator



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The winner of this competition moves on to *round 2* in the MMAF GFX Grand Prix tournament.

Vote for who you think did the best work! 

The theme of this round is: *Nature*

Good luck to both of us.

*Michael Carson*









*Litegladiator*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

although i do love me some RANDY lol had to go with the Scrubs fan on this one.. Good work buddy..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

MC. Extremely good sig. Well done buddy.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I went with MC.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I voted for Litegladiator. That is one of the coolest sigs I've ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This was a tough one, but I'm gonna have to go with Litegladiator.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW! Nice work MC! That is a legit sig! I can't stop looking at it. Always loved nature.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta sit on this one for a bit.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, much appreciate the compliments.

LG did a really good job as well, a unique sig for sure.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Both of these are awesome. The Randy Couture sig is pretty wicked, but I went with MC. The lighting is amazing and the saturation is incredibly cool.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I went with MC, but the Randy sig made me LOL pretty good.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok guys, the 24 hours for the voting has been completed, so I'm calling the winners.

I'm the winner of the competition.

Great job LG, you really put up a tough fight, you were getting close, man. 

Great job.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

You too man, this competition brought out some of the best work I have done. Thanks man.


----------

